

Programmers in Miami - aykall

Hi, I'm in Miami and I have a great idea and I'm looking for some coders down here to help me work on it. It is a social investment network but it is nothing like we already have out there. We won't work with stocks. If you are here in Miami and wants to be a co-founder in a startup contact me.
======
aykall
No one?? Do I need to move to another city??

